# Great Expat Housing In Yokohama ??



## crosslec

We are an American Couple (both age 52 with grown kids) and heading to Japan to work in Kawasaki. What is the best housing situation we can find. We want to be near other expats, close to train to Kawasaki, etc. We lived in Kobe from 00-02 and loved living in a expat apartment called The Entente.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! How exciting to be going back to Japan!


----------



## steadyboy

are you still looking for housing in Yokohama?


----------



## Protzenalp

I suggest contacting Wayne Zee of Zee Brothers. He is the expert in that area. His phone number is 045-622 9795.

Alternatively you could talk to Tokunaga Real Estate (Yuki Tokunaga) who you can reach at 045-681 0685


----------

